# Bluetooth issue "No PIN Entered"



## cb_in_lfk (Jan 14, 2020)

The patient is a 2014 Altima SV. I easily connected my iPhone 7 Plus to the bluetooth audio when I purchased this car in 2017. It has worked flawlessly ever since, until... a couple of weeks ago when I found the phone was no longer connected to the car via bluetooth. The car's bluetooth menu shows that there are no devices paired with it. Upon confirming that I would like to add a device the audio system immediately says, audibly, "No PIN Entered." and exits out of the "Add device" menu.

Attempting to fix the issue, I have:
1) Restarted the phone
2) "Forgotten" the bluetooth connection "My Vehicle" on the phone
3) Performed a system reset of the car's audio system (with audio system power off -> hold preset button "1" while turning volume until system menu appears -> initialize system -> power on
* this cleared all the radio presets, but did not fix the bluetooth "No PIN Entered" issue
4) removed battery cables from battery and held the positive and negative cables in contact with one another for > one minute.
* this cleared all the radio presets reset the trip odometers, but did no fix the bluetooth "No PIN Entered" issue

The "No PIN Entered" -> exit from "Add device" menu behavior occurs whether or not there is a discoverable bluetooth device in range. It happens and exits within one second. 

I have scoured the internets and have found just one report of this behavior with no resolution reported. I chatted with Nissan on its website; they told me to take it to a dealership. Not while I know there's someone out there who's already fixed this! Please let me know if you have any suggestions or better yet if you know about this problem and how to fix it! Thanks!


----------



## Tredhead03 (Jun 7, 2020)

Same exact year and model Altima and I am having the same issue. I did everything you stated above as well with no luck either. Ugh


----------



## cb_in_lfk (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm still holding out hope but starting to shop for aftermarket stereos... Come on internets.


----------



## Young Mr. Arvizu (Dec 27, 2020)

cb_in_lfk said:


> I'm still holding out hope but starting to shop for aftermarket stereos... Come on internets.


Same exact thing for me, I did a manual factory reset of the radio and no luck either. I really hope someone comes forward with the solution!


----------



## Spiffysmurf144 (Mar 14, 2021)

cb_in_lfk said:


> The patient is a 2014 Altima SV. I easily connected my iPhone 7 Plus to the bluetooth audio when I purchased this car in 2017. It has worked flawlessly ever since, until... a couple of weeks ago when I found the phone was no longer connected to the car via bluetooth. The car's bluetooth menu shows that there are no devices paired with it. Upon confirming that I would like to add a device the audio system immediately says, audibly, "No PIN Entered." and exits out of the "Add device" menu.
> 
> Attempting to fix the issue, I have:
> 1) Restarted the phone
> ...


Just went through this. I took My Car off of paired devices on my phone. Then turned blutooth off on my car using the radio menu. Turned the car off, turned it back on. Then i held down the call button on my steering wheel until i got the message that my car is not paired to a device and asked if I would like to add phone. I said yes and had my phone scan for devices to pair with. This time I actually recieved a pin number message on my phone. Instead of getting the no pin message from my car, it asked if the pin sent to my phone matches the one on the radio screen. Then i was able to connect like normal. Unfortunately I tried a bunch of other stuff before this and now I no longer have any wifi passwords saved on my phone but at least I got my music back!


----------



## cb_in_lfk (Jan 14, 2020)

Glad that worked for you. I tried your steps but ended with the same point of failure I've had since the beginning, the system says "No PIN entered" immediately upon trying to add a bluetooth device to the system, then exits. It never scans for a phone much less displays a PIN number. Still hoping for a fix.


----------

